# Australian Cricket Team Wooses



## Garpal Gumnut (10 March 2010)

I am greatly disappointed in the behaviour of the Australian Cricket 
Board on the present New Zealand trip.

Players are paid to play cricket and should only be allowed leave the team to return home for either bad performance, player illness, family loss or devastating family illness.

Todays players are behaving like sooky soccer players and are delivering poor service to their country by deserting their team.

They should be prepared when given the great honour of wearing the baggy green to leave their partners and family at home.

Cricket players, wives and partners need to harden up and realise that Cricket is important, and certainly more important than leaving the team for some reason other than a serious one.

gg


----------



## Hedders (10 March 2010)

I agree gg- unless Lara B was seriously contemplating suicide or something, I don't get it. 

That said, I wish the media would stop all the coverage about Lara- I'm bored with it already and the journos appear to be after her blood. Perhaps she shouldn't have had an affiar with a married AFL moron, and then sold her story of woe to all the trashy magazines. Clarke would have been justified in telling her to sort it out until he comes back from NZ.


----------



## newbie trader (11 March 2010)

Amen GG.

Why couldn't LB fly over to him?

N.T


----------



## Timmy (11 March 2010)

I don't understand why your good self, GG, was not called upon to fly to Sydney to comfort the poor girl.  This would have been good for her, good for Michael, and good for Australian cricket.  A win-win-win outcome.


----------



## newbie trader (11 March 2010)

or better yet why wasn't he called up to take clarkes place in the side? An absolute outrage!

N.T


----------



## Tink (11 March 2010)

Lara Bingle reminds me so much of Schapelle Corby in her photos 

Its in the eyes.

I am not a cricket fan so no opinion : )


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 March 2010)

Timmy said:


> I don't understand why your good self, GG, was not called upon to fly to Sydney to comfort the poor girl.  This would have been good for her, good for Michael, and good for Australian cricket.  A win-win-win outcome.




To be honest mate I wouldn't put my hand up for that ignoble cause. I've been there and done that with the rich n flaky.

Australian cricketers should be picked using an extra filter as Ricky P , says , either be single or in a stable relationship.

I mean this is Cricket for chrissake, not some duckwaddlingkissykissypawrubbums exercise like Soccer, NRL, ARU or AFL.

This is serious. Its our Nation's essential Sport.

gg


----------



## gooner (11 March 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> To be honest mate I wouldn't put my hand up for that ignoble cause. I've been there and done that with the rich n flaky.
> 
> Australian cricketers should be picked using an extra filter as Ricky P , says , either be single or in a stable relationship.
> 
> ...




Cricket - a game that can be played for 5 days and still result in neither side winning. What is the point of that.

Give me football any day, skill, athleticism and if we are very very lucky this year, the world cup


----------



## Stan 101 (11 March 2010)

newbie trader said:


> or better yet why wasn't he called up to take clarkes place in the side? An absolute outrage!
> 
> N.T




I think he was out with a twinged hammy and still stiffness in the groin do to long term ostiopubis trouble.

cheers,


----------



## matty77 (11 March 2010)

agreed, its is a disgrace...


----------



## derty (11 March 2010)

gooner said:


> Cricket - a game that can be played for 5 days and still result in neither side winning. What is the point of that.



That you have made that comment negates anything you say regarding cricket in the future from further consideration. 

Much the same as someone admitting that they do not understand the offside rule and then proceeding to lecture you on football.



gooner said:


> Give me football any day, skill, athleticism and if we are very very lucky this year, the world cup



Football - a game that can be played for 90 minutes and still result in neither side winning. What is the point of that.

As for the Clarke soft-out to console support Bingle. It is reflective of the whole cricket team to a degree. There are no real characters in there any more. Symonds was probably the last man of any real character and he was ostracised in the end. The team is now inhabited by a pack of self-indulgent metrosexual limp-wristed quiche-eaters.


----------



## dutchie (11 March 2010)

derty said:


> The team is now inhabited by a pack of self-indulgent metrosexual limp-wristed quiche-eaters.




Ouch


----------



## trainspotter (11 March 2010)

Why not send Lara in as third drop? She is used to playing on a sticky wicket, she can obviously handle a middle stump or two and is used to playing with balls. Get rid of Clarke ... hopeless EMO IMO.


----------



## oldblue (13 March 2010)

Who is this Lara B anyway?

I thought the name was B Lara and that retirement happened quite a few years ago following one of the most distinguished careers in the game. Actually playing, that is.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 March 2010)

The main cause of the decline in the standing of the Australian Cricket Team is their slavish forelock tugging to the Media and Sponsors.

Hardly anyone attends most games and they had to change the colour of the spectator seats to give the impression anyone was at the game some years ago.

I blame Benaud, that South African mumbling deserter, Lawrie and Taylor for the present malaise.

The players think they are "Stars" and forget about the Cricket. 

I personally have absolutely no interest in who they are shagging, female, male or blowup doll..

The ABC Radio is the only media mode I follow about cricket, its intelligent, pertinent and professional and I don't get hassled by some chimpanzee of a commentator to buy some useless dogs dish signed by " all the team "for $200 a month for six months.

The TV commentators sound more like those spivs flogging funeral insurance to oldies in the ads.

And nothing beats actually being at a Test. 

And the Australian Cricket Team, their coaches and management and the selectors are bloody wooses.

gg


----------



## IFocus (13 March 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> The main cause of the decline in the standing of the Australian Cricket Team is their slavish forelock tugging to the Media and Sponsors.
> 
> Hardly anyone attends most games and they had to change the colour of the spectator seats to give the impression anyone was at the game some years ago.
> 
> ...




GG easily your best post


----------



## namrog (13 March 2010)

who cares ??   cricket is yesterdays game, old, slow and boring, thats why they are trying to reinvent it , only country that takes it seriously is Australia..and a few other third world colonies....

If Clarke had any sense he'd show some real guts and buck the system, give up this stupid game and spend the rest of his youthfull healthy life in bed with Bingle , and could always have a game of park cricket with his mates at the weekend, if he really felt like it, and have a few beers after, 
This is the sort of attitude that used to define Australian blokes, but no, he will grovel, do as he is told, and beg at the foot of the corporates and media shakers and makers , shamefull behaviour for a grown man, albeit one that plays cricket..
Come to think of it, the SOCCEROOS who will be playing in this years soccer world cup finals in South Africa, which is without arguement or doubt the bigest sporting event to come around every 4 years, are on the face of it a much tougher and harder mob than those wimps who play cricket, so it's understandable that these little incidences are pumped up to give cricket a bit of interest, otherwise we'd all sleep through the summer,, how many people actually know the score in NZ ,  indeed , I think it's fair to say that the majority of people who play , watch , or support cricket, are in the whole , out of touch , soft, wimpish and possibly brain dead..


----------



## sam76 (13 March 2010)

ha! I would hate to think how long they would last if Clarke gave up cricket.

He would become a nobody and Bingle would move on to the 'next one'


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 March 2010)

Clarke needs to be dropped from the Australian Cricket Team.

It has been reported by the Sydney Morning Herald that Lara Bingle has "lost" his ring down the toilet of their luxury Bondi unit.

http://www.smh.com.au/lifestyle/peo...l-to-plumbers-in-the-night-20100313-q532.html

This type of injury is certain to limit his ability to maintain a long innings and he is now more or less useless to the Australian Team.

A brave visit by local plumbers to plumb the depths of hacienda Clarbing, failed to turn up his stones.

Bradman must be spinning in his grave.

What an utter disgrace when our cricketers are representing their country in New Zealand and a future potential captain is involved in a wee ringed circus in Bondi.

gg


----------



## kgee (14 March 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> potential captain is involved in a wee ringed circus in Bondi.
> 
> gg




Pure Gold  GG


----------



## Tink (14 March 2010)

LOL @ mumbling Benaud. 

He would have to be the most boring commentator I have ever heard, makes me go to sleep

One tone voice.

Get some oomph in ya for Gods sake.


----------



## sam76 (14 March 2010)

Now her family are chasing the $$$

Scum.


http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...n-michael-clarke/story-e6frfmqi-1225840463853


----------



## trainspotter (1 April 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Why not send Lara in as third drop? She is used to playing on a sticky wicket, she can obviously handle a middle stump or two and is used to playing with balls. Get rid of Clarke ... hopeless EMO IMO.




Well that statement came back to haunt me didn't it ! Clarkey whacks the Kiwis for a century on return from the Bingle Bungle and I think I will change feet next time as this one tastes like leather.


----------



## Edwood (7 December 2010)

did anyone watch the game?  was going to say 'match' but not really appropriate....  

Why the collapse do you think guys?  I read somewhere a theory that Aussie back yards are no longer 1/4 acre so less space for kids to run & bat & bowl.  Not sure how that stacks against the average UK back-yard tho.

Maybe the Aussie cricketers can't find their balls?


----------



## doctorj (7 December 2010)

Edwood said:


> did anyone watch the game? was going to say 'match' but not really appropriate....
> 
> Why the collapse do you think guys? I read somewhere a theory that Aussie back yards are no longer 1/4 acre so less space for kids to run & bat & bowl. Not sure how that stacks against the average UK back-yard tho.
> 
> Maybe the Aussie cricketers can't find their balls?



Probably more accurate to compare the average size of the Aussie backyard to that of the average South African backyard...

Absolutely disgusting performance from the Aussies.  After our loss last Ashes and continued poor form at Rugby, I need somewhere to hide.  The english media were talking as if they'd won the ashes before it started and it's only getting worse.  Even a cabbie was getting stuck in to me yesterday.

If anyone wants a ticket to the Perth test... it's looking like my time might be better spent drowning my sorrows down south.


----------



## awg (8 December 2010)

doctorj said:


> Absolutely disgusting performance from the Aussies.  After our loss last Ashes and continued poor form at Rugby, I need somewhere to hide.  The english media were talking as if they'd won the ashes before it started and it's only getting worse.  Even a cabbie was getting stuck in to me yesterday.




It would be excrutiating being Oz in UK if this continues.

You may consider stating you are a Kiwi , to discourage casual abuse

As you will cop plenty from smug pommy financial types, who know you are an aussie, if you associate with such.



I thought their approach to the final innings in particular, showed a tactical disregard, as the ground was washed out at 2.00pm

What the hell is wrong with an ignominious draw, compared to the outcome!

It reminded me of a lower-grade club game at times, guys knowing they cant win, its hot, they just want the game over, so throw the bat.

Most regretably, when the head is rotten, so will the body

Ricky did poorly in all aspects of the game imo, I hope he goes better in the rest of the series, cause we need him.


----------



## Calliope (28 December 2010)

Pointing's woes.


----------



## Logique (28 December 2010)

The pathetic performance this Ashes series, and now in Melbourne, is down to the selectors. They have lost the plot, and look desperate. What is this ..a new spinner for each match, and then make him 12th man and then drop him, what is that about? Fast bowlers in and back out again, never given a chance to settle.

'Mr Cricket' on the verge of being dropped, then turns out to be our batting saviour.

And why isn't Brad Hodge in the team? A Victorian run machine, a cricketer never given a fair go by the selectors. Why isn't Cameron White in the team, another Victorian.

Australian cricket brutally exposed. The selectors must resign. Don't make Rick Ponting the scapegoat.


----------



## chiasm (29 December 2010)

Ashes all over again  Wonder what the selectors will do for Sydney seeing the whole team is horribly out of form. There are some good young players out there, it might be a good opportunity to give them a go but stick with them for a while. Now to avoid all the Poms at work for the next 2 years.


----------



## Balder (30 December 2010)

chiasm said:


> Now to avoid all the Poms at work for the next 2 years.




If you were U.K based that wouldn't be a problem. Hardly anyone see's what's going on but for a few tabloid headlines. BBC given up on live cricket!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/cr...-brought-winter-cheer-BBC-distant-rumour.html


----------



## chiasm (30 December 2010)

So Ponting is out of the fifth test meaning Khawaja is likely to make his debut. Now if Australia can win and the debutant makes a hundred...could Ponting be squeezed out of the team?


----------



## noco (30 December 2010)

I believe every counrty goes through periods of weak teams and this is not strange to Australia. 
Since the retirement of McGrath, Warne, Gilly, Haydo and one or two others in the same year, the selectors seem to be running around like headless chucks looking for new blood. I'm sure things will settle down and Australia will get back to the higher standard we all once knew. After all they stay can't on top year after year. Australia has lots of young talent coming through who have yet to find their feet. I'm, sure there is another McGrath or Warne out there somewhere. Brad Hodge has retired from international cricket.
I believe Ponting has well and truly past his prime and should do the honorable thing and bow out. clarke?????????????? He has lost the plot and should go too. Hussey is near retirement and is too late for the Captaincy. Perhaps the selectors should be looking at Haddin or Watson.


----------



## Slipperz (30 December 2010)

noco said:


> I believe every counrty goes through periods of weak teams and this is not strange to Australia.
> Since the retirement of McGrath, Warne, Gilly, Haydo and one or two others in the same year, the selectors seem to be running around like headless chucks looking for new blood. I'm sure things will settle down and Australia will get back to the higher standard we all once knew. After all they stay can't on top year after year. Australia has lots of young talent coming through who have yet to find their feet. I'm, sure there is another McGrath or Warne out there somewhere. Brad Hodge has retired from international cricket.
> I believe Ponting has well and truly past his prime and should do the honorable thing and bow out. clarke?????????????? He has lost the plot and should go too. Hussey is near retirement and is too late for the Captaincy. Perhaps the selectors should be looking at Haddin or Watson.




Noco I'm inclined to agree that Ponting is in decline now. The reflexes required at that level are for a young man. Eight consecutive failures on home pitches are not what captains are made of. 

I've heard a lot of criticism at times of his field settings from commentators that seemed to hold water and made me wonder what was going on upstairs.

 Then after he lost the toss in Melbourne and was asked what his plans were he said something along the lines of " I wasn't too sure what I was going to do" !!!! WTH What is he getting paid to do stick multivits up his ****?

He probably gets paid ten times what I do yet I start making a day plan for work when I'm having a shave and get thinking harder from there. And  he comes up with that. 

I guess as long as the boys have plenty of vodaphone and KFC contracts and the IPL is an overpaid version of centrelink we're unlikely to see much change in Australian cricket.

Just wait till next summer when whoever tours be it the saffas or pakastanis or whoever and watch those falling gate receipts tell the tale of an overpaid unimpressive national side becoming increasingly estranged from it's fan base.

And as for Michael Clarke our next golden boy. He has his first test in front of him. 

IMHO given the form in this series and his experience  Hussey should captain on merit in a caretaker role but he will have to be content to acede to the better judgement of the selectors.

They want 91 dollars for a seat in the shade at the SCG where I can't even buy a decent beer. Not likely :screwy:


----------



## trainspotter (29 March 2011)

*Ricky Ponting has quit as captain of the Australian Test and one-day teams, with Michael Clarke set to succeed him in these roles. *

http://www.theroar.com.au/2011/03/29/ponting-retires/

Senator Mark Arbib was seen leaving the dressing room with a bloodied knife.


----------



## Tightwad (29 March 2011)

trainspotter said:


> *Ricky Ponting has quit as captain of the Australian Test and one-day teams, with Michael Clarke set to succeed him in these roles. *
> 
> http://www.theroar.com.au/2011/03/29/ponting-retires/
> 
> Senator Mark Arbib was seen leaving the dressing room with a bloodied knife.




According to the news this was the most important thing that happened today... never mind that LIbya thing.

Probably a good move.  Ponting has been the whipping boy of late. now that the Fevola fever has subsided.


----------



## medicowallet (30 March 2011)

I honestly don't think the country wants M Clarke as it's captain. So in the interests of Australia, I have posted a young, exciting team capable of winning both tests and ODI. Number one in the world? Of course not, but with development potential.

Australian side, note the fact that I don't rate clarke, white or smith, and that I think Katich and Hussey, the great players that they are should be put to pasture.

We really need to get a young team together and make them a unit. Ponting for a couple of years, and rotate to haddin the V/C for a couople of years before he is replaced.

1. Phil Hughes
2. Shane Watson (vc)
3. Usman Khawaja
4. Callum Ferguson
5. Ricky Ponting (c)
6. Brad Haddin
7. Steve O'keefe
8. John Hastings
9. Mitchell Johnson
10. Ryan Harris 
11. Big Doug/Siddle 

12. D Nannes - would be in my side, but a bit old for my liking.
13. Voges - might be worth considering for a batting alrounder - needs to work on bowling. O'keefe deserves a real go at test cricket.


----------



## Calliope (31 March 2011)

medicowallet said:


> I honestly don't think the country wants M Clarke as it's captain.




Clarke is a mistake. He has never grown up and lacks judgement. This is the guy who selected Lara Bingle for a life partner, a woman who even Brendan Fevola rejected after a short trial.

You have left him out of your team and rightly so.


----------

